# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  تقرير عن بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم  فى البرازيل 2014

## امير الصمت

*  طولة كاس   العالم 
ستقام في قارة امريكا الجنوبية بعد أن حدد   * *الاتحاد الدولي* *لكرة القدم**    نظام التناوب بيين القارات وحدد قارة امريكا الجنوبية لتقام فيها البطولة  ولم تتقدم سوا البرازيل والتي تقدمت بالملف في 31 يوليو 2007.وتم الاعلان  عن الشعار الرسمي لكأس   العالم   لكرة   القدم 
وستكون هذه المرة الثانية التي تقام في البرازيل بعد كأس   العالم    1950 وبذلك تصبح البرازيل خامس دولة تستضيف البطولة مرتيين على أرضها بعد  المكسيك، فرنسا، إيطاليا ،ألمانيا. 2014  ستكون النسخة العشرون بين بطولات كأس العالم،لي   لكرة 
وأصبحت أول مرة تنظم كأسين عالميتين  خارج القارة الأوروبية
 (مع كأس   العالم      اختيار البلد المستضيف
بعد أن أتاح الاتحاد الدولي   لكرة   القد
م    نظام تبادل إستضافة البطولة بين القارات، وبعد حصول القارة الأفريقية على  حقها في الإستضافة جاء الدور على أميركا الجنوبية للمرة الأولى منذ إن  إستضافت الأرجنتين المسابقة عام 1978.وفي يوم 3 يونيو 2003، أعلن اتحاد  أمريكا الجنوبية   لكرة
 القدم   أن الأرجنتين والبرازيل وكولومبيا تريد
 إستضافة نهائيات كأس   العالم  
وتم إعلان ترشيح البرازيل في ديسمبر 2006 
وتبعتها كولومبيا بعدها بأيام  قليلة، أما الأرجنتين غي محاولة لها يوم 11 أبريل 2007 ولكن كولومبيا سحبت  عرضها بعد إعلان فرانسيسكو سانتوس كالديرون نائب رئيس كولومبيا أعلن أن  كولومبيا بدلا من ذلك سوف تستضيف كأس   العالم    للشباب تحت 20 سنة 2011، وبذلك نبقى البرازيل المرشحة الرسمية وفازت بحق  استضافة هذا الحدث يوم 30 أكتوبر 2007 بوصفها البلد الوحيد الباقي للدخول  في المزايدة.
البرازيل لديها بالفعل شعار كأس   العالم   وهو تصميم يحاكي شكل
 كأس   العالم    ويتألف من ثلاث أيادالتي تجتمع على شكل كرة.ولها ألوان الأخضر والأصفر،  ولكن هناك أيضا شعار يتضمن الأحمر والأزرق، كما في العلم الوطني للبرازيل.  تصفيات كأس  العالم   قرعة التصفيات التمهيدية لكأس   العالم  قرعة التصفيات التمهيدية لكأس   العالم  
2014  سوف تقعد في مارينا دا غلوريا بريو دي جانيرو يوم 31 يوليو 2011. بوصفها البلد المستضيف، البرازيل تأهلت مباشرتا للبطولة . 
البنية التحتية
الإتحاد البرازيلي   لكرة   القدم    قدر تكلفة البناء
 وإعادة تصميم الملاعب وحدها ستكون تقريبا 1.9 مليار  ريال برازيلي (1.1 مليار دولار أمريكي) وبالإضافة إلى الملاعب وترقيات  التجديد، سوف يكون هناك المزيد من الملايين التي ستنفق على 
البنية التحتية  الأساسية للحصول على إحتياجات البلاد الجاهزة. 
وقال ريكاردو تيكسييرا رئيس الاتحاد عندما علم بقرار
 الإستضافة البطولة،  وقال "نحن أمة متحضرة، والأمة التي تمر بمرحلة ممتازة، ونحن لدينا كل شيء  وعلى استعداد لتلقي شرف تنظيم كأس   العالم    الممتازة. " وكان تيكسيرا في مقر الفيفا في زيوريخ عندما تم الإعلان.  
"على مدى السنوات القليلة القادمة سيكون لدينا تدفق
 ثابت من الاستثمارات.  كأس   العالم  
في سبتمبر 2008، أعلنت وزارة النقل بالبرازيل
 على توفير قطارات السكك الحديدية فائقة السرعة في البرازيل، وهو مشروع لنهائيات كأس   العالم    يربط كامبيناس وساو باولو وريو دي جانيرو. وهذا المشروع سوف يكلف الحكومة  11 مليار ريال برازيلي (حوالي 6.25 مليار دولار أمريكي). سيكون على الأرجح  بتكنولوجيا توفرها الشركات من فرنسا واليابان وكوريا الجنوبية أو ألمانيا  التي ستشكل مع اتحادات شركات الهندسة البرازيلية إئتلاف تجاري. ومع ذلك، في  2 يوليو 2010،
 أعلن أن هو خط لا يتوقع أن تفتح قبل أواخر 2016.  2010 في جنوب أفريقيا    بين بطولات كأس العالم       
المطارات النقاب عن منطقة الامازون عن 5.3 مليار  ريال برازيلي
 (ما يقارب 3 مليارات دولار أمريكي) ستنفق على الخطة  الاستثمارية لتطوير المطارات لعشرة من المدن وزيادة قدراتها والراحة لمئات  الالاف من السائحين المتوقع لنهائيات كأس العالم.
 وتستبعد ناتال وسلفادور  لأنه تم ترقية أعمالهم انتهت مؤخرا. وسيتم إنفاق مبلغ كبير (55.3 ٪) من  المال لإصلاح المطارات في كل من ساو باولو وريو دي جانيرو. هذا الرقم
 يشمل  الاستثمار يعمل على تنفيذها حتى عام 2014.   
   2014  في 8 يوليو 2010.   31 أغسطس 2009
 أعلنت إدارة  2014   ستمكن البرازيل أن تكون لديها بنية تحتية حديثة "يقول تيكسيرا". ومن  الناحية الاجتماعية سوف تكون مفيدة جدا. هدفنا هو جعل البرازيل تصبح أكثر  وضوحا في المحافل العالمية "، وأضاف" كأس   العالم   تذهب أبعد من مجرد حدث رياضي. إنها ستكون أداة للاهتمام لتعزيز التحول الاجتماعي.       2014       2014.وفي 17 مارس 2004،   صوت بالإجماع جمعيات إتحاد أمريكا الجنوبية  لاعتماد البرازيل كمرشح وحيد. 2014  ستكون النسخة العشرون  2014  سوف تقعد في مارينا دا غلوريا بريو دي جانيرو يوم 31 يوليو 2011. بوصفها البلد المستضيف، 
البرازيل تأهلت مباشرتا للبطولة.*

----------


## امير الصمت

*صور الملاعب التي ستستضيف مباريات الكاس   مباريات كأس العالم 2014
 في البرازيل وستقام في 12 ملاعب ، موزعة على اثني عشر المدن المضيفة , Belo Horizonte - Stadium of the World Cup 2014 
تصميم المشروع : اوند مارك الألماني ، الشريك (ألمانيا). 
التكلفة التقديرية : ص ب 608 مليون دولار. 
القدرة : 69650 مقعدا (3 أكبر من كأس العالم ؛ مينيراو هو مرشح لاستضافة المباراة الافتتاحية لنهائيات كأس العالم. 
الاسم الرسمي : ملعب Governador ماجالهايس بينتو. 
معنى اسمها : مينيرو ، باللغة البرتغالية ، هو الشخص الذي ولد في ولاية  ميناس جيريس ؛ مينيراو (مينيراو في البرتغالية) هي مينيرو "كبيرة". 
تصميم المشروع : المعماريين ميلو كاسترو. عرض المزيد من الصور من الاستاد الوطني. 
التكلفة التقديرية : ما لا يقل عن 696 مليون دولار صاد (حوالي 400 مليون  دولار أمريكي). والتكاليف يمكن أن ترتفع ، مما يجعل من الاستاد الوطني في  مكان أغلى من كأس العالم عام 2014. 
القدرة : 70،000 مقعد (2 أكبر من كأس العالم ، behing ماراكانا فقط). 
المقاولون : جوتيريز اندرادي وفيا Engenharia. 
رؤية مزيد من المعلومات حول بناء الاستاد الوطني. 
حكومة برازيليا ، صاحب الملعب ، وخطط ليكون جاهزا بحلول ديسمبر كانون الاول  عام 2012 ، في الوقت المناسب لاستضافة المباريات في استاد كأس القارات عام  2013. 
المكان : برازيليا ، عاصمة البرازيل. 
انظر الفنادق في برازيليا. 
وسيكون استاد لها موقع مركزي في برازيليا ، في صورة فنية أعلاه ، فمن المحتمل أن نرى برج التلفزيون برازيليا في الخلفية. 
اسم مستمد من حقيقة أن توجد العديد من المباني الوطني في برازيليا ، مثل  المؤتمر الوطني ، المسرح الوطني ، والمكتبة الوطنية ، المتحف الوطني. 
وسوف يكون الملعب الوطني تجديد الحالي ستاد مين جارينشا استعدادا  
تصميم المشروع : مارج اوند جركان الشريك (ألمانيا). 
التكلفة التقديرية : ص 500 مليون دولار. 
القدرة : 42500 مقعدا (11th أكبر في نهائيات كأس العالم ؛ ارينا دا بايكسادا فقط هو أصغر). 
الاسم الرسمي : ملعب خوسيه Fragelli. 
معنى اسمها : Verdao (باللغة البرتغالية ، Verd&#227;o) يعني "الأخضر الكبير". 
ومن المفترض أن الملعب ليكون واحدا من هو خضرة (الصديقة للبيئة) في البرازيل ؛ كويابا ، وتقع في المنطقة الوسطى من البرازيل ، واحدة من المدن مع الاحتلال لتحسين التخطيط الحضري  
تصميم المشروع : Vigliecca Associados (نفسه الذي يتوقع Castelao ، في فورتاليزا). 
دا بايكسادا الساحة هي مملوكة للقطاع الخاص من قبل نادي اتلتيكو بارانانزي. 
التكلفة التقديرية : ص 138 مليون دولار (حوالي 80 مليون دولار أمريكي). 
القدرة : 41375 مقعدا (أصغر ملعب لكأس العالم). 
الاسم الرسمي : ملعب جواكيم اميريكو غيمارايش. 
معنى اسمها : بايكسادا ، باللغة البرتغالية ، يعني "مجال خفض ارتفاع". في  كوريتيبا ، في وسط المدينة وعلى ارتفاع أعلى ، وهي تذهب إلى أسفل فقط من  أجل الأحياء ، حيث يقع ارينا دا بايكسادا 
تصميم المشروع : Vigliecca (صمم أيضا ارينا دا بايكسادا في كوريتيبا). 
التكلفة التقديرية : ص 300 مليون دولار. 
القدرة : 66700 مقعدا. وهذا يجعل Castelao على ملعب 4 أكبر من كأس العالم ، وأكبر واحد في شمال شرق البرازيل ، وإذا كان يريد أن يكون لكرة القدم في الدور قبل النهائي في مدينة استوائية مع الشمس والشواطئ ، وسوف يكون ذلك فورتاليزا. 
الاسم الرسمي : ملعب Governador بلاسيدو كاستيلو. 
معنى اسمها : Castelao (باللغة البرتغالية ، Castel&#227;o) تعني "القلعة الكبرى". 
اسم ، ولكن ، ويأتي من السابق لحاكم بلاسيدو كاستيلو ، الذي كان بمبادرة من بناء الاستاد 
Beira-Rio, in Porto Alegre - Stadium of the World Cup 2014  
تصميم المشروع : استوديو الدعاية. 
التكلفة التقديرية : ص 150 مليون دولار. 
القدرة : 62،000 مقعد (6 اكبر من كأس العالم). 
الاسم الرسمي : ملعب خوسيه بينهيرو بوردا (رجلا كان يعمل في بناء الاستاد). 
معنى اسمها : بيرا ريو يعني "من النهر". 
وكما يوضح الصورة ، ويقع الاستاد على ضفاف نهر Gua&#237;ba (في الواقع ، بحيرة). 
هي مملوكة للقطاع الخاص من قبل انترناسيونال (إلى جانب بيرا ريو ، واثنين فقط من ملاعب أخرى من نهائيات كأس العالم 2014 وهذا الملعب هي مملوكة للقطاع الخاص : مورومبي وارينا دا بايكسادا). 
وكان انترناسيونال بطل كأس العالم للأندية عام 2006 ، ومن ثم كتابة "Campe&#227;o القيام موندو" (بطل العالم) في واجهة الملعب. 
تصميم المشروع : ريسيفي اللجنة المحلية. 
التكلفة التقديرية : ص 464 مليون دولار) للاطلاع على الساحة وحدها). 
القدرة : 46140 مقعدا (8 أكبر من كأس العالم). 
والى جانب الحلبة ، فإن مجمع سيتي في كأس فهم : مركز التسوق ، والمستشفيات ، والمدارس التقنية ، والحدائق ، والإقامة لأسر 9000. 
معنى اسمها : Capibaribe هو النهر الذي يمر عبر ولاية بيرنامبوكو ويغسل سان لورنسو دا ماتا وريسيفي. 
تصميم المشروع : كاسترو Arquitetos ميلو (المتوقع أيضا الاستاد الوطني في برازيليا). 
والمملوكة للقطاع العام ماراكانا ، من قبل بلدية ريو دي جانيرو ، وانظر الموقع الرسمي. 
التكلفة التقديرية : ص 720 مليون دولار (حوالي 400 مليون دولار أمريكي). 
القدرة : 90،000 مقعد (ماراكانا سوف يكون أكبر استاد لكأس العالم ، وسيستضيف المباراة النهائية لهذا الحدث). 
الاسم الرسمي : ملعب ماريو فيليو Jornalista. 
معنى اسمها : في اللغة الأصلية ، ماراكانا تعني "مشابهة لmaraca" Fonte Nova, in Salvador - Stadium of the World Cup 2014 
تصميم المشروع : Schulitz + شركاء تصميم المهندسين (ألمانيا). 
التكلفة التقديرية : ص مبلغ 591 مليون دولار (حوالي 330 مليون دولار). 
القدرة : 50000 مقاعد للقابلات ، بالإضافة إلى 5000 لكبار الشخصيات والصحفيين (7 أكبر من كأس العالم). 
المقاولون : أودبريخت ومنظمة الدول الأمريكية. 
الاسم الرسمي : ملعب أوكتافيو Mangabeira. 
معنى اسمها : فونتي نوفا وسائل جديدة "نافورة". 
مورومبي هي مملوكة للقطاع الخاص عن طريق ساو باولو لكرة القدم. 
لا تزال هناك شكوك سواء مورومبي سيكون مكان في نهائيات كأس
 العالم في مدينة ساو باولو.  
والقصد من جميع الأطراف
 (الفيفا ، الاتحاد البرازيلي ، والحكومة من ساو  باولو ، وساو باولو اف سي) وكان لاستضافة المباراة الافتتاحية لدورة المياه  2014 في  مورومبي ، وذلك لأن مدينة ساو باولو ومزايا أفضل مثل شبكة الفندق ،
 وعلى  أوسع نطاق الانترنت ربط الاتصالات والمطار الأكثر صلة ، الخ. 
ومع ذلك ، لتقديم ما يصل الى المعايير مورومبي لكرة القدم
 ، ونادي ساو باولو لقضاء ر 650 مليون دولار. 
ووجد النادي أن المبلغ الزائد ، وقدم مشروع آخر ، بتكلفة قدرها حوالي 300  مليون آر ، التي من شأنها تلبية بعض المعايير لكرة القدم ، ولكن ليس كل  شيء. ورفض الفيفا المشروع وعلم أن تم استبعاد مورومبي في كأس العالم. 
ومع ذلك ، نظرا لأنه لا توجد بدائل أخرى ، وبالنظر إلى أن ساو باولو يستمر  في تقديم أفضل بنية تحتية في البلد ، كانت هناك talkings محاولة لتحقيق  مورومبي العودة الى كأس.*

----------


## امير الصمت

شعار كاس العالم 2014     اعلن عن تصميم الشعار الرسمي
 لبطولة كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل ، واستوحي  التصميم من الالوان الأخضر والأصفر والأحمر , وتمت الموافقة من قبل مجموعة  من وجهاء التي تضمنت من بين أمور أخرى مع نموذج جيزيل بوندشين والمغني  إيفيت سانجالو . 
وقد تم اختيار شعار كأس العالم سنة 2014 من سبعة خيارات المتاحة وقد صدر  القرار عن المفتش العام يوم الاثنين , ونجح GLOBOESPORTE.COM يوم الثلاثاء  بالحصول على النسخه التي تم تسجيلها من قبل الفيفا في المكتب الأوروبي في  29 مارس اذار . 
وعرضت عدة مقترحات على مجموعة من الخبراء لاختيار الفائز من بين الخيارات  السبعة , وشارك في الانتخابات رئيس الاتحاد البرازيلي ريكاردو تيكسييرا ،  والأمين التنفيذي للفيفا جيروم فالكه ، واوسكار نيماير ، الكاتب باولو  كويلو ، المغني إيفيت سانجالو ، نموذج العارضة جيزيل بوندشين والمصمم هانز  دونر . 
يوم 8 يوليو في مسرح في ساحة مانديلا في جوهانسبرغ ، سيتم الاعلان الرسمي  عن شعار البطولة عام 2014 , وسوف يكون الرسم على قمصان جميع الفرق التي  تشارك في التصفيات ونهائيات كأس العالم في البرازيل 2014 .اعلن عن تصميم  الشعار الرسمي لبطولة كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل ، واستوحي التصميم من  الالوان الأخضر والأصفر والأحمر , وتمت الموافقة من قبل مجموعة من وجهاء  التي تضمنت من بين أمور أخرى مع نموذج جيزيل بوندشين والمغني إيفيت سانجالو  . 
وقد تم اختيار شعار كأس العالم سنة 2014 من سبعة خيارات المتاحة وقد صدر  القرار عن المفتش العام يوم الاثنين , ونجح GLOBOESPORTE.COM يوم الثلاثاء  بالحصول على النسخه التي تم تسجيلها من قبل الفيفا في المكتب الأوروبي في  29 مارس اذار . 
وعرضت عدة مقترحات على مجموعة من الخبراء لاختيار الفائز من بين الخيارات  السبعة , وشارك في الانتخابات رئيس الاتحاد البرازيلي ريكاردو تيكسييرا ،  والأمين التنفيذي للفيفا جيروم فالكه ، واوسكار نيماير ، الكاتب باولو  كويلو ، المغني إيفيت سانجالو ، نموذج العارضة جيزيل بوندشين والمصمم هانز  دونر . 
يوم 8 يوليو في مسرح في ساحة مانديلا في جوهانسبرغ ، سيتم الاعلان الرسمي  عن شعار البطولة عام 2014 , وسوف يكون الرسم على قمصان جميع الفرق التي  تشارك في التصفيات ونهائيات كأس العالم في البرازيل 2014 .

----------


## امير الصمت

اغنية البطولة *  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   واخيرا اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى انجاز الموضوع   *

----------

